# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John OGroat Journal headlines for January 31, 2014

FED-UP residents, who blame Kirkwall postcode for extra charges on deliveries, are campaigning for Caithness and north Sutherland to get it own postcode.  Thurso community Council wants to see the KW code replaced with a new prefix for the far north.

THE boss of the Highlands fire control room at Inverness may be a cut too far, according to the former area commander of Northern Constabulary.  Matthew Reiss, now a Landward Caithness councillor, believes a control centre based out of the region will not be as effective for people in Caithness.

A BLIND pedestrian with a hearing impairment has told of his difficulties crossing one of Wicks busiest streets at the traffic lights, when apparently safe to do so, and experiencing the shock of suddenly hitting a car with his cane on four occasions.  The gentleman recalled the troubles he experienced on Bridge Street during the latest meeting of Caithness Disabled Access Panel.

THE future of a group of Dounreay workers remains in doubt after the retendering of a major contract at the site.  Nuvie Ltd along with Matom Ltd have been awarded the health physics surveyors contract at Dounreay which has cast doubt about the position of the 45 workers who were doing the job.

THE future of an east Caithness village hall has been secured, after a bumper turnout at an emergency meeting.  The forum was call on Wednesday evening after the committee which runs Lybster community Centre had gone three years without holding an annual general meeting.  The special general meeting in Lybster Bowling Club was called, to get the committee back on an even keel given that it last had an AGM in 2011 and problems in accessing its accounts following the death of a former treasurer.

THE new centre earmarked for Thurso harbour can serve as a watersports shop window for visitors as well as being a much-needed asset for the local community, according to a consultant commissioned to look into the feasibility of the plans.   Alan Jones said that while geared to cash in on the areas popular appeal to surfers and other sea-based sports, other uses were being mooted for the proposed centre by Caithness Sports Facilities Ltd.

MAKING Ormlie known as just another address in Thurso is one of the proudest achievements a former chairman made, during his time at a community organisation.  After 13 years, retired banker Brian Leonard has stood down as a member of Ormlie Community Association board of management.  He is delighted, that, over this time, the council estate has transformed into a vibrant, welcoming part of town thanks to the vision and hard work of the people involved in the self-help organisation.

----------

